# Johaness Ockeghem worshipers and devotee? part 2



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ha.. after hear this cd of brillant called de plus en plus missa - chansons...
the ensemble is the all mighty Orlando consort and by god i swear they really nails
it whit this one, superbe voice tenor, contrepoint bassus.

Than there is his chansons cd i forgot the title it's somewhere, amen to this guy...
When i lisen to Ockeghem even if if i trully love Lassus , Lassus seem pale in
pure harmonic melodie that are crafted in the highest heaven(yep).

Than i have the naxos i wont b*** about them sorry for using this words, but there ok
they made me discovered Ockeghem further on, i did not fully got into his music until i would hear his chansons.

What i got to bring new to the table well i did drank two glasses of Chartreuse it's perfectly legal 
and sold in canada, anyway the music never sounded so good, when i would said i would 
become more reasonable this is what i ment, and i skip days , i never drink each day and
only chartreuse if i received a wonderfull cd, but again 2 glass that two shooter max even half a shooter work.But anyway, futile annoying and tedious details,

But were where we ha! yes! Ockeghem fanboys outhere on talk classical, are there people who perceived is work has godlike, whiteout blasphemy?

How did you discovered mister Ockeghem? whit what piece? i whant to know everything i shown you im an open book, is it a good thing, you bet, i dont lie, if i say Ockeghem is maybe the center piece of flemish composers there are more among complex composer but, there is this charming simplicity to his music.

I finnish this by thanking naxos and brilliant for providing me whit awesome Ockeghem. have a nice days people, what is your favorite song by mister aforeded mention , well me is Ma maitresse

:tiphat:


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

By coincidence, I've just been listening through different recordings of the Offertorium (from Requiem), a very great piece. I like almost all the different recordings. I'll mention Ensemble Organum who make the superius sound super; the vibrato may be ahistorical but hard not to like in this case.

I had most of them in my collection but just discovered Laudantes Consort. They are rather churchy yet with a good balance and strong bass. Perfect for the Offertorium. I'm glad I found them. To my surprise, they had also recorded some rare Gombert, including a mass never before recorded (seem to only be available digitally at this point, as part of a larger collection).

My path to Ockeghem was a rather typical one, I imagine: some years ago, someone recommended his music on a forum, and I sampled his stuff on youtbe. This involved the kyrie or credo or something from Missa Mi-mi by Cappella Pratensis, which I now know is an idiosyncratic performance to say the least, but allows you to savor the harmonic progressions and unique sound, which makes me think that maybe this is how Ockeghem wanted it performed after all (it needed better balance though, dammit)... Still, I wish Cappella Pratensis had done Missa Caput back when they were still doing masses in this manner. They were unique and I miss that.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you for your testimony Chordalrock, at least it show some people still care about his music.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The first Early Music CD I bought was Musica Ficta doing the Requiem and Missa Prolationum on Naxos. I liked it right away. Now I'm less sold on the performances (the Prolationum especially) but still enjoy them. Ockeghem remains one of my early favorites.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I discovered his music when I got into Josquin, which began an Early Music phase. I remembered my old music history teacher from years back used to joke about him, like pre-Baroque music wasn't worth bothering with, and Ockegehem was the object of scorn because he had the funniest name, so I decided to try him out. I think my first disc was the Naxos requiem because it was cheap. I got hooked immediately.


----------

